# Att. Emanuel----Tybee Island



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Big E, can you surf fish on Tybee, or is it pier only?? When is the best time to fish down there?? How about getting bait?? How long have you been fishing Tybee?? Jim


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You can surf fish on Tybee as well as fish from one of the two piers. Whatever floats your cork. (pun intended, accidentally  )

Bait isn't hard to find, especially at low tide, or you can just do the tourist thing and go to Chu's convenience stores and buy their shrimp-sicles.

I've been fishing Tybee since last summer, so I do have a good idea of where and where not to fish. 

As for Hilton Head, I know nothing, zilch, nada, nothing at all. Never been there, maybe I'll get around to it one of these days.


----------

